# Seminar - London Ont.



## Rich Parsons (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey Jaybacca,

I thought you were hosting a modern Arnis Seminar soon. Like in early February. Any details?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2003)

Rumor has it, it's Feb. 1st. That's from Gou, I don't have any other details though.:idunno:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 20, 2003)

Right here.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=75492#post75492 


Hope this helps.

Any of you Yanks gonna be there.  I am, :angel: but don't let that scare you away.  

Dot


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 23, 2003)

looks like it will be a good one with lots of info. all you from michigan are more than welcome to come.gonna try to have some trainers for sale there.and maybe even rich's second order so hope to see you there.
thanks for the support my friends
jay


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 31, 2003)

Jay & Gou,

I am leaving right this minute

I am on my way, lock up the china and the silver.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 31, 2003)

The cell phone was garbled but I made out the words, _"Traffic is bad ....**bzzzttt**..... any beer?"_


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 1, 2003)

and put on the Tux. While I'm hoity-toiting it up, you guys will be having all of the REAL fun!

 

Oh well, think of me....my 25th B-day is tomorrow. I feel old as dirt.


----------



## Roland (Feb 1, 2003)

Had a blast today.
Thank you Rich for your help, and to Tim Dobson & Dave for being great partners.

It was good to see Paul Irish again, man can he move.
And it was a lot of fun with Tim, but boy are my hands and wrists sore now!

Good work Jay!

See you all soon!




Do not read next line if you are a sensitive viewer!!!!



(I think the Chinese food gave me the runs though, anyone else?)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *
> (I think the Chinese food gave me the runs though, anyone else?) *



Hmmmm I'd have to agree with you Roland.  By the time we left, the restaurant, I wasn't feeling so great, had to lie down when I got home.  

BUT

The seminar was really great.  I had participated in Mr. Irish's seminar 4 years ago when I had first started training.  It was great to see him again.  I really enjoyed the different techniques, I'm going to make sure that Bryson and I go through them again so we don't forget them.   

Mr. Hartman, of course did another great seminar, I enjoyed the new drills he taught.  Really made you think about what you were doing and where your's and your opponentes, hands, sticks and knives where.  Looking forward to working those as well.  Even though by the last hour or so I was getting really physically AND mentally tired.  

Had a Blast.  Two Thumbs Up!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2003)

No Way you could not have had a good time at the seminar.

I had a great time and no one else can have the same time as me .

I liked the ground work from Paul Irish and I also enjoyed the stick lock flow drills and applications Tim was teaching. I believe that fun was had by all.


I had no problems with the Chinese food. Other than being hungry later.


BTW: Posting from Gou's Computer has given me even more respect to his post numbers. This machine is very slow.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 1, 2003)

Who was there? I saw Rich, Renegade, Jaybacca, Dot, Bryson, Roland, and more more more!

Great seminar, I think my favourite part of the seminar was grappling. Moving Rich as my partner was a challenge. At 6'3" and 275 lbs he's not easily moved. However, I managed to find his ribs several times. (Rich is allergic to shrimp in more than one way) In fact, he's laughing about about it right now as I am typing this.

I enjoyed the stick & knife work, as usual, that Renegade does. I got stabbed and stabbed back. All sorts of fun. Rich did a great job of being a good assistant to Renegade and helping us all out.

I'm not feeling any ill effects from the chinese food. Perhaps I just have good eating technique? (Iron stomach) Plus I had the jello. There's always room for jello. But damn it, eating jello from a flat plate with a fork sux.

Too bad people missed out. Cheers!


----------

